# J's first clinic went well.  :-)



## Kei (Mar 4, 2010)

The doctor was pleased with his progress so far.  He has been diagnosed for less than a month, so we haven't yet got his insulin balance right, but he's doing quite well, and not wetting the bed any more unless he goes VERY high in the night.

He was going high at the start of the night (19 - 24) then dropping to 3 or lower by 03:00 in the morning.  The doctor decided to switch him to Novorapid after his dinner instead of Mixtard before it, so he's not getting any long-acting insulin in the evening.  It worked well last night.  He did still go high at bedtime, but I think that's because his dinner and supper were too close together.  I tested through the night, and he dropped slowly.  This morning he was 4.7 on waking.    It looks as though, because we caught it so early, he's still producing just enough insulin to get him through the night and the Mixtard was causing the hypos.


----------



## gewatts (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm glad your appointment went well.  It's hard to get the dosage right at first. Are you now carb counting?  It's also hard when they are little because they go to bed early and so tea and bedtime snack end up being close together.


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2010)

We've been carb counting since F was first diagnosed.  Our hospital send the dietitian round as a top priority on first diagnosis, straight after you meet the DSN!  I'm amazed more places don't do that.  If we didn't carb-count, the kids' levels would be all over the place.

We're giving J 1 unit Novorapid to every 25 carbs in his dinner at the moment.  It worked well last night.  Fingers crossed it works again tonight!


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats great news Kei  weve got D's 1st clinic in the morning, they did initially book us in for 12th March but ive already cancelled a pamper day in London that my husband got me as a treat soon after J was diagnosed so i told them im not cancelling it again with the 2nd one, they were really nice and called me back and have fitted us in tomorrow at 11:30 
We get the same dietician treatment here, although this time round we didnt see her she just called me and made sure i was ok with it all same as last time. x


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2010)

jimmysmum said:


> although this time round we didnt see her she just called me and made sure i was ok with it all same as last time. x



Ours came round to see us when J was in the hospital, and spent the whole time giggling while she filled in her form.  She would ask "and what does J eat for breakfast?" and I'd say, "well, it varies, but it always adds up to 50 carbs...".  Apparently she'd never had such an easy first visit.  

How sweet of your husband!


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 4, 2010)

Kei said:


> We've been carb counting since F was first diagnosed.  Our hospital send the dietitian round as a top priority on first diagnosis, straight after you meet the DSN!  I'm amazed more places don't do that.  If we didn't carb-count, the kids' levels would be all over the place.
> 
> We're giving J 1 unit Novorapid to every 25 carbs in his dinner at the moment.  It worked well last night.  Fingers crossed it works again tonight!



lucky that you have a good dietitian not here


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2010)

Are they still not giving you any help with the carb counting?


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 5, 2010)

i dont really carb counting but it will be nice to see a dietitian at the clinic and maybe have new ideas  also for school


----------

